#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-08
 * bkerensa waves
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-09
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ appears down
<h00k> :(
<h00k> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> Hello, FYI: Summit and LD will go down temporarily today for a shift to a new server.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Loco.u.c may be down today due to maintenance. |Welcome to the Ubuntu LoCo project! Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<nigelb> czajkowski: thanks.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> saves bugs being filed! 
<nigelb> heh, true
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> thanks nigelb and czajkowski 
<czajkowski> mhall119: when it's done give me a shout and will remove it from the topic 
<mhall119> 10:53 < Ng> nigelb: cjohnston: mhall119: I've just repointed our DNS entry for  loco.ubuntu.com to the new host. It will take a while to propagate, but if you  want to put it in /etc/hosts temporarily, it's on 91.189.90.10
<mhall119> so, maybe give it an hour
<nigelb> saw that.
<mhall119> czajkowski: ^
 * nigelb just faked dns
<nigelb> woah
<nigelb> blazing fast
<mhall119> yeah, /teams/ comes up right away
<nigelb> heh, exactly what I first checked too :D
<Ng> nigelb: for now I've set some pretty conservative apache tuning - I hope in the hours and days ahead when we have good graph data as to how the machine is coping, we'll be able to increase the number of processes/threads and tune postgres
<nigelb> Ng: The performace is awesome off the bat!
<czajkowski> Ng: 
<czajkowski> bah
<Ng> nigelb: for now it's the only site on there, so it's got the full attention of the machine. I'll be moving summit over shortly
<Ng> but that gets little attention
<Ng> and I'll probably move over some other stuff from cranberry to spread the load
<nigelb> cool :)
<Ng> but we've essentially doubled the power available to serve all these sites
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> I hope this fixes the OOMs.
<nigelb> OOMs for the other scripts running on cranberry
<h00k> oh, hey. loco.ubuntu.com is back
<h00k> Oh, so, it turns out that the date/time fields are in 24-hour format when adding a LoCo event
<mhall119> h00k: yup, hence why there is no am/pm option
<h00k> mhall119: Yeah, it wasn't specified, but I figured it out
<h00k> There's a ? in a circle that looks like it could help, but I didn't see any information on hover, click, etc.
<h00k> I figured out how to get http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/ set up and running, though.
<h00k> So, we have an email stuck in our mailman queue
<h00k> The previous LoCo contact lost the administration information
<h00k> And we have some events coming up :(
<h00k> I had someone 'recover' this, but the login information didn't allow me to log in.
<h00k> oop, one went through, but it's not the one with the attachment (pdf) that's stuck
<h00k> apparently it will expire in 3 days, so that is fine.
<h00k> However, where should I head to get the mailman access?
<h00k> (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi)
<h00k> In addition, I'd like to change launchpad memberships to expire in a year, so we can attempt to get accurate numbers, I talked to someone who had a script to set them to expire en' masse', any protips?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-10
 * bkerensa pings PaulTag
<h00k> someone's alive besides me :)
<paultag> bkerensa: pong
<paultag> bkerensa: sorry for the delay, was out
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Welcome to the Ubuntu LoCo project! Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<infoturtle> czajkowski I'm here
<czajkowski> can you join #ubuntu-locoteams
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> nm
<infoturtle> lol
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ok gimmie a second to find someone on Kubuntu 
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping 
<czajkowski> infoturtle: idle in here for a bit 
<czajkowski> need to find jussi 
<infoturtle> can do!
<mhall119> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> mhall119: can you help infoturtle you're the only awake who might be able to do so 
<mhall119> I can try, what's up?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: meet mhall119 
<mhall119> hiya infoturtle 
<infoturtle> hello mhall119
<infoturtle> I'm trying to sing the code of conduct under Kubuntu
<infoturtle> but can't find "Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<infoturtle> do you know how it's done?
<mhall119> yeah, they likely have a different name for the KDE app
<mhall119> you can do it from the command line, I think there used to be step by step instructions for doing it that way
<infoturtle> is it kgpg?
<mhall119> possibly, that looks right
<infoturtle> cool, I'll try and find some guides on it, thanks
<mhall119> infoturtle: if you want to try it from the commandline, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation%20on%20Launchpad and the section below it (which is specifically about signing the CoC)
<mhall119> there are steps at the top of that page for creating new GPG keys, if you need to do that
<czajkowski> infoturtle: didn't you get an answer in kubuntu ?
<infoturtle> I got a told about kpgp but when trying to use it I can't seem to make keys, just need a few mins with all this to figure it out
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ah ok was told by others you'd been given the answer already 
<laoshi> ? question: what is the correct date format for registering events on loco.ubuntu.com?
<laoshi> i have tried different formats but none are accepted (and no help given)
<infoturtle> I might have been, just trying to figure out how to work the tool and doing other things at once too
<czajkowski> laoshi: are you getting any error ? or what are you seeing ?
<laoshi> 'input correct date/time'
<laoshi> so what would Aug. 15 2011 at 20:00 be like?
<czajkowski> 15/8/11 is how I read it 
<czajkowski> mhall119: any thoughts?
<laoshi> czajkowski, no, also not accepted
<laoshi> nor 15/08/11 or 15/8/2011 or 15/08/2011
<mhall119> laoshi: you should get a javascript popup date chooser
<mhall119> otherwise it's YYYY-MM-DD
<laoshi> ok - I don't in chromium - but will try firefox
<laoshi> thanks
<mhall119> laoshi: either way, would you file a bug for us about it?
<laoshi> YYYY-MM-DD works fine (would be nice to have as a popup under det question mark).
<laoshi> will try FF and see how it works, and file a bug
<mhall119> thanks laoshi 
<laoshi> :)
<dscassel> ISO 8601 ftw!
<h00k> laoshi: I had the same thing, I did MM/DD/YYYY and it didn't yell at me
<h00k> laoshi: but I didn't check to see if it's MM/DD or DD/MM
<h00k> laoshi: oh, it's correct if you do MM/DD/YYYY, my events are showing up properly
<cjohnston> laoshi could you please join #ubuntu-website
<laoshi> join #ubuntu-website
<dscassel> I don't know if too many of you are very familiar with what I've been up to, but I'm putting myself up for Ubuntu membership: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dscassel
<dscassel> If someone has anything to say, I'd be happy for your testimonial. :)
<locodir-user> Hello everyone
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hi
<locodir-user> is the first time I enter here
<locodir-user> I would be happy to contribute to the development of ubuntu
<czajkowski> locodir-user: is there any area you are interested in 
<locodir-user> I'm interested about translation
<locodir-user> I could translate from english to italian
<czajkowski> locodir-user: where are you from ?
<locodir-user> I'm from Italy
<czajkowski> locodir-user: have you asked in #ubuntu-it
<czajkowski> the italian loco is very good 
<locodir-user> I've send their a PM
<locodir-user> otherwise it will not let me in
<czajkowski> you should be able to /j ubuntu-it 
<locodir-user> as I said before is the first time I enter here
<czajkowski> locodir-user: that's not a problem 
<locodir-user> but what is the best way to learn than this?
<czajkowski> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<czajkowski> !it
<ubot4> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<locodir-user> ok ti ringrazio
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it
<locodir-user> thx to all
<locodir-user> ;)
<jester-> hi
<czajkowski> jester-: hi
<jester-> czajkowski: italian users still here?
<czajkowski> jester-: no they left but I gave them the LD info page and the wiki details 
<czajkowski> hope that helps 
<czajkowski> thanks for joining 
<jester-> czajkowski: i can say them join italian channel too
<czajkowski> I did suggest that, they were new and interested in translations 
<jester-> aaah anyway thank you for help
<czajkowski> np
<jester-> see you
<h00k> Who would I contact regarding recovering a mailman LoCo mailing list administrative password?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-11
 * bkerensa pings PaulTag
 * paultag pongs bkerensa 
<h00k> Ubuntu WI is meeting about Global Jam ;)
<bkerensa> cool :)
<paultag> h00k: woot!
<bkerensa> can I pm paultag ?
<h00k> schyeah!
<paultag> bkerensa: of course, thanks for asking :)
 * bkerensa needs to go to wisconsin someday... I hear they have epic cheese
<h00k> bkerensa: it's true.
<h00k> bkerensa: and it's everywhere.
<pleia2> epic_cheese++
<bkerensa> If you like cheese try Panela
<bkerensa> Its mexican cheese
<h00k> Awesome, we're doing at least 1 meatspace meetup for Global Jam in WI.
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<paultag> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> paultag: 2-part question
<paultag> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> 1) how often is the loco team contact for reapproval a non-ubuntu member, and 2) does the LC leave testimonials on their wiki when they put in the work of putting the application together?
<mhall119> this stems from a call earlier where laura mentioned a lack of motivation on the part of some loco contacts
<paultag> mhall119: 1) often, and 2) no
<paultag> mhall119: I'm aware of the comings and goings, we were discusing this on the mailing list :)
<mhall119> ok
<paultag> mhall119: We're dealing with it, taking an introspection
<paultag> no need to worry :)
<mhall119> not worrying, just brainstorming
 * mhall119 should be blogging
<tsimpson> !info bash
<ubot4> tsimpson: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<lng> hey, Gud eve !
<Guest56826> k
<Guest56826> is this live chat ?
<Guest56826> i need a help
<Guest56826> I installed SPINFINITY plymouth & now unable 2 see login screen
<mhall119> Guest56826: help can be found in the #ubuntu channel
<Guest56826> THAT LL TAKE TIME, RIGHT ?
<Guest56826> K
<mhall119> what?
<Guest56826> did u mean ubuntu Forms ?
<paultag> Guest56826: type:
<mhall119> no, just type: /join #ubuntu
<paultag> /join #ubuntu
<paultag> Guest56826: this is for LoCo Teams, not support.
<paultag> Guest56826: also, putting text in uppercase won't have anyone listen any harder
<Guest56826> that was a mistake
<mhall119> there are more people able to provide help in #ubuntu than here
<Guest56826> k
<Guest56826> hey
<Guest56826> sir am nt getting that community
<Guest56826> #ubuntu
<paultag> Guest56826: type the following:
<paultag> /join #ubuntu
<paultag> Go to that tab and say hi :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-12
<aquarius> I don't seem to be on the "Event Contact" list when submitting an event to the UK loco team's page, and I don't know why :( (is this an mhall119 question?)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> aquarius: would you like me to try ?
<aquarius> czajkowski, *you're* on the list
<aquarius> I could make you contact if you want :)
<czajkowski> aquarius: I'm on the loco council 
<aquarius> if anyone asks questions, just point them at me :)
<czajkowski> you should be able to select yourself as the contact I'd have thought 
<aquarius> I would have thought so too. But no. Which is why I'm asking about it
<czajkowski> aquarius: want to create the event and then file a bug ?
<czajkowski> and I'l see in the mean time can I change it to you
<aquarius> czajkowski, ok, but I can't create the event without putting a contact in -- it's a mandatory field
<aquarius> shall I put you?
<czajkowski> aquarius: sure 
<aquarius> czajkowski, thanks. http://www.manchestergirlgeeks.com/
<aquarius> oops
<aquarius> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1144/detail/
<aquarius> that's the URL for the event :)
<czajkowski> aquarius: can you mark yourself as attending please 
<aquarius> czajkowski, how?
<czajkowski> register
<czajkowski> ahh bugger
<aquarius> the registration is at eventbrite.
<czajkowski> you're not registering via the LD 
<czajkowski> :/
<aquarius> indeed.
<czajkowski> as far as I can tell the list seems to be of people who have previous registered for events 
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<aquarius> czajkowski, ah. Fail. :)
<czajkowski> only reason I can see 
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/825119 filed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825119 in loco-directory "Can't set myself as Event Contact for an event I'm entering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> aquarius: cheers
<czajkowski> Ronnie: hiya
<cjohnston> aquarius: how long ago did you first sign into loco directory
<aquarius> cjohnston, don't know
<cjohnston> Today?
<aquarius> it might have been today; it may have been at some point in the past
<aquarius> cjohnston, ]I don't remember doing it, but that doesn't mean I didn't :)
<mhall119> aquarius: what is you lp username?
<cjohnston> aquarius: if it was today.. then it takes a while to create you a profile..
<cjohnston> sil
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<aquarius> cjohnston, ah, OK, then maybe that was the issue
<mhall119> hmmm, I thought we were auto-creating profiles on first login now
<cjohnston> I don't think we ever got that in mhall119 
<aquarius> dunno; that's why I thought I'd flag it for your attention :)
<aquarius> if that's not done, it might be worth either adding a note to the form saying "your profile will show up here eventually", or having a "see description for contact details" "fake" contact, or not making Event Contact mandatory
<cjohnston> mhall119: any chance you have "my time" today?
<mhall119> cjohnston's explanation seems to fit
<mhall119> cjohnston: I should, have a deployment in the afternoon
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> aquarius: do me a favor, check back tomorrow and see if your able to add yourself as the event contact.. if so I'll dup your bug
<aquarius> cjohnston, I'll try if I get time :)
<cjohnston> hehehe
<loco-lng> 	Plymouth SPINFINITY freezes. now unable to change the plymouth
<loco-lng> Plymouth problem : how to remove plymouth
<loco-lng> plymouth freezes
<loco-lng> how to remove plymouth
<chilicuil> do we need to be loco team to add an event to the ugj?, we're currently in the process of becoming one but still not official recognition, we'd like to add it since it would make us look somekind serious
<head_victim> chilicuil: we've added UGJ events and we're not an approved loco (AU)
<chilicuil> head_victim: nice, then we'll just do it
<head_victim> I think it's important to do it as it shows activity for when you are applying.
<chilicuil> head_victim: we didnt want to look rude, so that's why we've prefered asking before
<head_victim> chilicuil: fair call, I honestly didn't even think about it as we use loco.u.c for lots of things these days.
<head_victim> On a side note, it seems the http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ page has microblogging for #globaljam but everyone is advertising it as #ugj I have noticed. Maybe someone can correct that?
<head_victim> The content of that page in general is quite out of date, willing to rewrite if someone wants me to but basically just need to insert new release details, I don't think many people would be upgrading to Lucid currently.
<Neo31> chilicuil head_victim what activities will you do in UGJ ?
<head_victim> Neo31: we've currently got a translation jam happening and plans for a documentation jam are in the works. These are mainly online and aimed at getting loco members information on how to contribute to Ubuntu in a relaxed learning environment
<Neo31> ok :) thx
<chilicuil> Neo31: translating, bug triaging & general support, we'll do it using internet and locally
<Neo31> chilicuil bug triaging will be interesting
<Neo31> can you record something from your internet session?
<chilicuil> Neo31: yep, we've a couple of guys doing that for a while, we hope we can hit some bugs
<head_victim> We have members interested in bug jams but no one capable of running one with spare time
<head_victim> We do ours mainly online as we're quite spread out down here in AU
<Neo31> I will be interested in requesting a classroom after this years GJ
<Neo31> chilicuil do you have french speaking members ?
<chilicuil> Neo31: no =(, we speak spanish, portuguese and english
<chilicuil> Neo31: althought the event will run in spanish
<Neo31> I am from Ubuntu-TN and I am interesting in having a classroom about bug triaging for my loco. the goal is to train some members so we can do bug triaging next year
<Neo31> do you think you can help with that ?
<chilicuil> Neo31: sure, u can join us at #ugj-df-triaging (this will be the channerl we'll use to triage those days) and see how we do it
<Neo31> I got op privileges chilicuil are you sure that is the chan?
<Neo31> the is nobody in there
<chilicuil> Neo31: yep, we'll use it only those days, so there is no real need to register them (i think)
<Neo31> ok, can you send a complete log of the channel please? I added it to my favorites but I am not sure if I can log everything :)
<chilicuil> Neo31: this will be also our first ugj, I'll send you if you want a resume post mortem with everything we did
<chilicuil> Neo31: sure =)
<Neo31> We are doing our first UGJ too :)
<chilicuil> Neo31: anyway we hope this channel will have a great time during the event, we want to make them feel part of something bigger, and seeing in real time what others loco team are doing
<Neo31> a resume postmortem will be great chilicuil. how can I contact you for that please?
<chilicuil> Neo31: I'm always at #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-es & #ubuntu-testing, just ping me, also @chilicuil at twitter, or chilicuil <%%%> gmail.com or contacto @ ubuntudf.org
<Neo31> got it :) thx a lor :)
<Neo31> lot*
<chilicuil> Neo31: you're welcome got look at ur event!!!
<chilicuil> good*
<chilicuil> luck*
<chilicuil> xD
<Neo31> :) thx
<Neo31> same to u :)
<Neo31> I studied spanish for two years long time ago. but it will be great if I can remember few words now :)
<Neo31> what does df refer too chilicuil ? sorry for my ignorance :s
<chilicuil> Neo31: np, it refers to 'distrito federal', it's the capital of mexico =)
<Neo31> oh :) got it on google but I know Mexico have such a big community :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-14
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> Anybody here?
<airurando> is loco.ubuntu.com down?
 * el_seano checks
<pleia2> works for me
<mhall119> airurando: we've been having on-again off-again problems with the server
<el_seano> hmm... it's pingable, but http requests are timing out
<mhall119> but it's coming up okay for me
 * el_seano shrugs
<mhall119> and I haven't been getting any error emails since this morning
<el_seano> oh hey, there it is.
<airurando> ah no prob
<el_seano> refreshed a couple of times and it went through
<airurando> I'll try again
<mhall119> are you going through a proxy of somekind perhaps?
<airurando> mhall119 sorry I walked away for a bit
<airurando> no proxy involved
<airurando> but it has come up for me now.
<airurando> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-07
<lousygarua> yay! #ubuntu-locoteams! I am Amir Eldor and I'm the "old-new" contact for Ubuntu-IL! Just saying hello for now, as I don't like saying hello on the mailing list. I will have more interesting things to ask and talk about regarding reviving my LoCo in the future.
<SergioMeneses> lousygarua, hello!
<lousygarua> :)
<SergioMeneses> lousygarua, are you the new contact for ubuntu-il? -> http://ubuntu-il.org/
<lousygarua> SergioMeneses, yes
<lousygarua> The previous contact couldn't be available as before so I am filling his place
<lousygarua> and now I am expected to take the LoCo's "Lead" position as well as most loco contacts are also the leaders aren't they
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-08
<JasperCoenraats> is there anybody who is able to advise my at starting and problems relating starting with Ubuntu, when possible in Dutch?
<JasperCoenraats> *and 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<locodir-user> Hello Ubuntu Mzansi Loco
<locodir-user> Anyone online
<dholbach> yes, but sometimes you need to wait a bit until somebody replies :)
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> I just wanna join this team and see how can I contribute
<locodir-user> Just anyhow. Even if it's cleaning...
<locodir-user> :)
<dholbach> locodir-user, I'm from Germany and I'm not quite sure what Mzansi is - which country are you from?
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> South Africa's nickname
<locodir-user> I'm from Lesotho
<dholbach> ah nice
<locodir-user> Ever heard of a country called Lesotho?
<dholbach> yes, I did :)
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> Ok
<dholbach> drubin is from SA
<dholbach> not sure though if he's currently available
<locodir-user> How do I get hold of "drubin"
<dholbach> you could also join the #ubuntu-za channel
<dholbach> and ask in there
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za has a link to it
<dholbach> the "chat symbol" on there
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> let me see...
<locodir-user> I'm in that channel
<locodir-user> Tell me something before I leave; is there anysuch as Ubuntu Certified Engineer?
<locodir-user> I've only heard of Ubuntu Certified Professional
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-12
<locodir-user> Who can help me to install ubuntu 12.04 ?
<locodir-user> I am using windows 7
<locodir-user> my laptop is 500GB HDD sony vaio
<locodir-user> i want to use ubuntu besides windows 7
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> Is anyone active here?
<asif> hellow
<asif> please help me to install ubuntu
<asif> what the fuck!!!!!!
<asif> why this team?????????
<asif> if there is anyone real member pls mail me vjasif@live.com
<asif> i want to install ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Programmer317> \join #ubuntu-us-az
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<BobJonkman3> Hi: Could Software Freedom Day (Saturday, 21 September 2013) be added as a global event on the LoCo Team Portal? http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<jose> !lococouncil | ^
<ubot2`> ^: The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> hi. This council list needs some update :)
<UbuPhillup> YoBoY +1
<BobJonkman3> Hi again...  Is something up with http://ubotto.com ? I get a "403 Forbidden" error when I try to access the minutes of our last meeting: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-07-25-23.07.log.html
<pleia2> ah, it sure is broken
<pleia2> I'll ask around
<pleia2> BobJonkman3: fixed
<czajkowski> BobJonkman3: added 
<jose> YoBoY, UbuPhillup: already suggested the edit, waiting on the approval
<czajkowski> YoBoY: I shall be in Paris in October :) 
<BobJonkman3> pleia2:  Thanx!  czajkowski: Thanx!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> czajkowski: 
<huats> czajkowski: cool :)
<manowar3> greetings from Israel
<manowar3> Can I print Ubuntu CDs for sale? Without changing any branding or any content and using only freely commercially available graphics?
<amireldor> sorry now i'm in my original nickname
<czajkowski> amireldor: some teams sell them for a small fee to help fund their locos :)
<amireldor> czajkowski, thanks laura!
<czajkowski> amireldor: is it for your loco you wish to sell them for ?
<amireldor> mine
<amireldor> we have a non-profict FLOSS organization that handles our finance
<amireldor> the money paid to us goes to the profit organization and they tell us how many we can use
<amireldor> non-profit*
<czajkowski> mine what ?
<czajkowski> your company ?
<jared> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds still current? I had a conference pack shipped out for an event and filled in that form at the same time but haven't heard anything either way.
<czajkowski> jared: mail info@shippit the same address as they'll be the ones looking after it 
<czajkowski> it's done by canonical we have no control over it. 
<jared> czajkowski: thanks for that, I just wasn't sure it was still functional after all the recent changes.
<czajkowski> nods
 * jared patiently waits for the "/LocoGettingEdges" form ;)
<czajkowski> jared: also following up on info and letting them know the request exists 
<jared> czajkowski: yeah they responded to the conference pack, but I completely forgot about the dvd request as well (somoene else is organising the event).
<czajkowski> nods 
<locodir-user> goedenavond, mag ik hier een vraag stellen?
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Ja, dat kan...
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Het is best om gewoon jou vraag te stellen; maar niet vragen of je een vraag mag stellen.
<locodir-user> Ik heb een i-mac computer. Daar wil ik ubuntu op draaien. Ik heb de software al gedownload. Maar ik wil de computer laten opstarten via een USB stik van 32 gb. ( niet via een cd. kan dat.
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Ik geloof ook dat dit hoofzakelijk een Engels-talig kanaal is, #ubuntu-nl is voor het Nederlands
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Dat ligt aan the computer zelf, niet Ubuntu of de USB stick.  
<locodir-user> Maar hoe zet je de software dan op de stick?
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Ik weet niet hoe je een iMac opzet om van de USB te starten; ik ben geen iMac gebruiker
<locodir-user> Hij kan van de stick starten, dat is geen probleem.
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Ik gebruik de Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator (ik weet niet hoe dat heet in het Nederlands)
<locodir-user> misschien dan maar naar de nl site. Danke je wel.
<YoBoY> czajkowski, great news. Send me an email when you have the dates, and we will go out to an ubuntu hour in Paris if you want :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-10
<locodir-user> need some help here
<locodir-user> cant establish network connection in ubuntu..
<locodir-user> anyone
<locodir-user> hello people, i am from brazil
<SergioMeneses> hi locodir-user 
<SergioMeneses> can we help you?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-11
<Soft_> народ есть вопрос по выборе версии убунты: есть комп вроде мощный 2 ядерник по 2,5 ггц. но без выделенной видюхи
<Soft_> какую лучше убунту поставить чтобы всё летало
<Soft_> консоль не предлагать :) я  к обычной убунте привык, норм комп будет тянуть?
<Soft_> anybody hear me?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
<PabloRubianes> wxl: hello I just saw you ping
<PabloRubianes> do you still need help=?
<wxl> hi PabloRubianes i sent an email to the council if that's what you mean
<PabloRubianes> I saw a ping in here with the bot
<PabloRubianes> i did not get any email :S
<wxl> oh argh
<wxl> sent to  loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com friday aug 1 929pm utc-7
<wxl> subject: Ubuntu Oregon needs some love
<PabloRubianes> checking
<wxl> PabloRubianes: ping me if you figure it out XD
<PabloRubianes> wxl: I looking but I can't find it
<wxl> PabloRubianes: good golly i could paste the whole long thing here if that would be better?
<jose> wxl: can you re-send it please?
<wxl> jose: 1s
<wxl> jose: btw i did communicate to PabloRubianes and he's answered all my needs except for one question
<jose> wxl: you can PM me if you still need any help
<wxl> re-sent
<wxl> jose: just need to know about getting booth fees taken care of
<jose> booth fees?
<wxl> like if i wanted to have a booth for my loco at a local event
<wxl> (in fact there's a linuxfest northwest coming up, but i'd like to have something at oscon next year too)
<jose> I haven't got any emails on my inbox
<wxl> that's some weird stuff
<wxl> i could send it directly to you and i'm sure it would come through
<jose> wxl: can you directly send ti to jose@ubuntu.com?
<jose> yeah
<wxl> sent jose 
<jose> ok, let me quickly grab lunch and I'll get back to you
 * jose is starving
<wxl> ok just ping me
<wxl> another thing: can anyone answer why the event tool asks for local time but then says it's utc? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/2863-euglug-josh-marinacci-speaks-on-electron-ide-for-arduino-development/
<jose> wxl: no idea on that one. reading your email nos
<jose> now*
<wxl> jose: know who to speak with about that
<jose> ourselves
<jose> I don't think you need to pay for booths
<wxl> hhahahah
<jose> I have never paid for a booth myself
<wxl> oh okies
<wxl> well i'll burn that bridge when i get to it then
<wxl> bkerensa had mentioned it so i just assumed he knew what he was talking about
<wxl> as far as the event thing being messed up time zone wise, who do i chat with about that?
<jose> #ubuntu-website, ping daker or mhall119
<daker> yo
<wxl> daker: jose mentioned you as potentially being able to help with a website issue
<daker> wxl: yes
<wxl> daker: our team's time zone is set to pacific and when we enter an event we're instructed to use local time, but the end result shows that time as utc
<wxl> daker: it doesn't convert it, but just shows utc at the end
<daker> wxl: i see
<wxl> daker: see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/2863-euglug-josh-marinacci-speaks-on-electron-ide-for-arduino-development/
<daker> wxl: ok let me looking at another issue first
<jose> daker: we're still waiting on the merge I told you about a couple days ago :)
<daker> jose: that's the issue i am looking at it rightnow
<jose> \o/
<wxl> ping me when you get to it daker :)
<daker> wxl: ok
<mhall119> daker: wxl: it looks like it's using the venue's timezone, which is UTC
<mhall119> that would be my guess anyway
<wxl> mhall119: hm i added the venue and it didn't ask for a timezone that i remember
<daker> i don't think since the team TZ is also UTC
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> my bad :)
<wxl> fixed now
<wxl> thanks for the insight mh	
<wxl> uh
<wxl> mhall119: 
<mhall119> np
<daker> and i remember someone has also reported that to me
<wxl> i guess it's possible a loco could have an event in a different time zone
<wxl> so it kind of makes sense
<mhall119> yup
<daker> wxl: try to set the TZ again to see it works
<wxl> daker: diud it's fixed
<daker> wxl: ok
<wxl> it would be nice if the cms would say that local means local to the location
<wxl> (when you're adding an event)
<wxl> ok i think i got everything i need for now
<wxl> thanks all :)
<mhall119> happy to help
<daker> yw
<daker> jose: does the greek team have meetings in LTP ?
<jose> daker: they used to in ubuntu-greek-users
<jose> they changed LP names to ubuntu-gr and lost everything
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119: can you please take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1273491/+merge/229522
<mhall119> daker: looks good, are there test cases for the meeting and feed merging?
<daker> mhall119: their is no test cas for the merge functionality at all
<daker> case
<daker> i need to add that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<guenni1> hello?
<guenni1> can anybody read this?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-03
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> How are you today?  :)
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<nhaines> Not bad.  Working on the last chapter of this Ubuntu book I'm writing.  Which is apt because the deadline is later today.  ;)
<svij> morning dholbach and nhaines 
<svij> Ubuntu Book? Sounds interesting ;)
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> nhaines, very nice!
<dholbach> good luck with the book!
<nhaines> svij: indeed!  http://amzn.to/1MpbL9V
<nhaines> dholbach: thank you.  :)
<nhaines> I'm happy because I got them to drop the word "Linux" from the title, although that'll be updated over the next few weeks.
<svij> nhaines: nice!
<nhaines> It turns out writing a book is hard.  I've written about 68,000 words and I still have a couple thousand more to go.  But the end's in sight.  :)
<qwebirc60750> hi
<svij> I'm going to write a book soon too
<qwebirc60750> anyone here
<qwebirc60750> I need help
<svij> qwebirc60750: yes?
<qwebirc60750> How can I install Secure CRT on Ubuntu 14.1 LTS
<nhaines> svij: congratulations.  :)  After this one's finished I'm going to do some editing and then write fiction.
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<svij> nhaines: hah, cool.
<nhaines> There is no Ubuntu 14.1.  There is 14.04.2 LTS and Ubuntu 14.10.
<qwebirc60750> yes
<qwebirc60750> sorry 
<qwebirc60750> my mistake
<svij> nhaines: I had an oppurtunity to write an ubuntu book, but I declined… they wanted like ~500 pages and I wasn't that much interested…
<svij> (in german obviously)
<qwebirc60750> how can I install
<nhaines> I don't use SecureCRT but it doesn't appear to be in the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS software archive, so you'll need to contact the vendor for support.  Or try a technical support channel.  This isn't one.
<nhaines> Try searching on AskUbuntu.com or try in #ubuntu.
<nhaines> svij: yeah, this one is going to be around 225 pages, I think.  Of course, German's easier to write 500 pages.
<svij> LOL
<nhaines> "Die Ubuntu Bedienungssystem" is a little nicer than "Ubuntu system" for word count.  ;)
<svij> heh
<svij> its "Das Ubuntu Betriebssystem" ;)
<nhaines> Wait, where did I get bedienung?  I know that....
<nhaines> I thought it was "die System".
<nhaines> Bedienung is "service" or else I'm really off.  :P
<svij> it's "das System" ;)
<svij> see, you'll get slightly a few more words in german, but "der/die/das" is annoying compared to just "the" ;)
<nhaines> Well, I'll have to learn that or I'll hear about it the next time I talk to my friend's 8yo and make him read the first four pages of "Standard Betribssystem Unix" which is a brilliant guide to input/output computer devices.  :)
<svij> :D
<svij> hi Kilos 
<nhaines> He always corrects me when I make a mistake and then looks at me like I should've known better in the first place.  I always say "Look, German is my third language and I didn't learn it from birth like you, you little cheater."
<nhaines> Kilos: welcome!  :)
<Kilos> morning svij nhaines dholbach and others
<svij> nhaines: haha
<nhaines> I still did teach him how to read in German, so there's that.  And I can read *barely* fast enough to still do all the voices when I read to him.  ;)
<svij> when and where did you learn german?
<svij> (and why ;) )
<nhaines> svij: I learned German in college now many years ago (15! :-o ) and it was because I wanted to learn Old English but my college didn't teach that, and you can't go to San Diego and order a pizza in Old English anyway.  :)
<svij> interesting
<svij> nhaines: I'll give you roughly ~13 months to improve your english… than you can come to ubucon.eu and give a talk in english. :P
<Kilos> lol
<svij> err
<svij> in german*
<nhaines> Haha
<nhaines> Well, I can do it if I have a teleprompter!  :)
<svij> (and you sleep in my house for free :D)
<nhaines> Ooh!  :D
<nhaines> My friend is a software localizer and simultaneous interpreter and localized my Tutanota webapp in the Ubuntu App Store from English back to German again.  It was quite fascinating to watch.
<svij> :)
<svij> nhaines: if German is your third languages, which is your second?
<svij> *language
<nhaines> svij: Spanish, but my Spanish is horrible.
<svij> i see
<nhaines> For a couple of years during German classes, some of my Spanish speaking friends said I spoke Spanish with a German accent.  It might be true!  lol.
<svij> it's German, English, Tamil (and a little bit of French) for me.
<svij> nhaines: haha, nice :D
<nhaines> Oh, that's quite nice!  :)
<svij> even though I talk to my mum in Tamil, my english is still better… I'll talk in a mixture of three languages to her anyway :D
<nhaines> Well, my German pronunciation is great and my cadence is pretty good, but my vocabulary and complex grammar is lousy.  Although I studied last year for a month and now I have a good chance of getting my adjective endings right.
<nhaines> Before that I just made them up.  :D
<svij> haha
<nhaines> My friend's kid always says "who" and "whom" correctly though in English, which is adorable.  <3
<svij> I always had a "nearly failed" or "failed" in German in my school time (~4 years ago)… and now I'm going to write a book. O_o
<nhaines> Just not on Ubuntu, right? :)
<nhaines> What's it about?
<svij> about Git :)
<nhaines> Oh!  :)
<nhaines> I had to do a physical server to KVM migration a year ago, and the only books out were both German.  So they bought the newer one to me and I had to read that for some pointers.
<nhaines> I can read technical German for about 10 minutes before my brain overheats.  :D
<svij> rofl
<svij> which book was it?
<nhaines> "KVM Best Practices: Virtualisierungslösungen für den Enterprise-Bereich".
<svij> atleast the main title was in English
<nhaines> Yes, it was the only part.  :D
<svij> but it's curious that there wasn't an englisch book about this topic
<nhaines> I was reading a bit aloud to my colleague (he hired me to help him) and he suddenly looked up with an amused look on his face.  I had forgot that when I read German but translate out loud in English I end up with a German accent!
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Yes, the Amazon.com link says "German Edition" but as far as I know there's no English translation.
 * svij doesn't know how bad is english sounds.
<nhaines> I think I remember seeing you in the Community Q&A and understanding you just fine.  :)
<svij> and hows my accent?
<nhaines> Which reminds me I should probably call Richard this week... want to get ubucon.org plans going.
<svij> oh, yeah.
<nhaines> It couldn't have been that bad because I don't remember.  :D  I recall it being a slight German accent.
<svij> that's good :D
<svij> I was part of the ubuntu booth at the CeBIT (pretty big IT exhibition) where I talked to many people in English (and German)
<svij> funny thing was: There was one guy, hardly talking to me in english and then he said "In german we say 'Verschwommen' for that." Then I told him, that I can talk German too… :D
<nhaines> Ha!  :D
<nhaines> With "verschwommen" you must've been talking about US phone plans!
<svij> hah
<svij> that was in 2012 I think.
<nhaines> I think I'm on the Ubuntu Insiders list, but they keep taking me off because of the hardware region... so I need to start blogging again about the phone after my book is done so they don't take me off for the bq convergence device, haha.
<svij> haha
<svij> but there are some US guys in the insiders group
<nhaines> Sure, but jono hardly even counts.
<svij> Jordan Keyes (Youtube guy), Erica Griffin (youtube girl, don't see a direct ubuntu connection) and Jono.
<nhaines> I had a YouTube-ready video but I didn't publish it because my hair has this horrible streak of white lol!
<svij> lol
<nhaines> You could barely even see it in real life, but then on camera... http://i.imgur.com/NtV8BwC.png
<svij> heh
<svij> I'll make it easy and don't put my face on my youtube videos
<svij> who wants to see my face anway … https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCudrITQTC9x9YWtS0vsP62g
<nhaines> Now I just dye my hair, haha, and problem solved, haha: http://i.imgur.com/NV9cJKt.jpg
<svij> hehe
<nhaines> But anyway, I'll probably start some kind of video updates soon.
<nhaines> I've been meaning too anyway, but this book...
<nhaines> And next I need a new website so that looks like something someone would want to buy a technical book from me when they visit!  lol.  http://www.nhaines.com/
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Oh, this week I also need to figure out the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase, too.
<nhaines> I never heard back from the wallpaper team.
<nhaines> dholbach: can we get together in a hangout or here on IRC or something this week and figure out what needs to be done for the Free Culture Showcase?  I'd like to get things squared away so that I can make an announcement in the next week or so.
<dholbach> sure
<nhaines> Thanks so much!  I don't want to cut it too close to the 15.10 release.  :)
<nhaines> dholbach: is there any day you're more free?
<dholbach> nhaines, maybe tomorrow my morning, if that works for you?
<nhaines> Yeah, I think that'll be perfect.  My book should be done but I won't yet be back to a human sleep schedule.  ;)
<nhaines> What time works?  I'll put it in my calendar.  I shouldn't need long.  Half an hour but probably we're done in 15 or 20 minutes.  Unless I've grossly underestimated the responsibilities.  :)
<dholbach> no no, that should be fine
<dholbach> 8 UTC?
<dholbach> or I'll just ping you when I'm up tomorrow and we figure something out - it should be around the time today
<nhaines> Ha, I thought that was an hour ago, but luckily I put UTC into my Date/Time indicator.  Smartest thing I've ever done.  >:D
<nhaines> 8 UTC works fine for me.  I don't have anything scheduled this late at night (it's 2am here now) so I'll be around earlier.  Later if I need to be, but... it's 2am.  :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> owl blood
<nhaines> Yes, well, being able to sleep in too has its perks!
<Kilos> lol
<dholbach> nhaines, can you invite the Canonical daniel.holbach to the event?
<nhaines> dholbach: yup!
<dholbach> cool
<nhaines> dholbach: all set!
<dholbach> cool - thanks
<nhaines> No problem!  I don't know about you, but lately if I don't have a calendar event somewhere I'll never remember these things.  :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> always good to have a reminder :)
<ahoneybun> yay UGJ stuff!
<nhaines> Okay, well, that's everything but that last section finished, so I'm going to eat quickly, then go to sleep, and finish in the afternoon.  :P
<nhaines> But I'm pretty happy about this. \o/
<svij> nhaines: congrats and good night
<nhaines> svij: thanks!  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-04
<Kilos> good morning akk of ya
<Kilos> all
<nhaines> Good morning, Kilos!  Also dpm!
<Kilos> hi there nhaines dpm svij 
<Kilos> book done nhaines ?
<dpm> morning all :)
<nhaines> Kilos: wrapping it up.  :)
<Kilos> nice
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines :)
<nhaines> I never thought it'd be so difficult to explain virtual machines for a book.  :)
<dholbach> "it's like a computer in a computer" or something
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine :)
<nhaines> Well, that's a bit easy, but I'm trying to explain how to set a VirtualBox VM up without just retyping the wizard descriptions, which are quite good.
<nhaines> But I'm not sure someone would be happy to spend $50 on a book that said "just read the screen here".  :D
<dholbach> oh ok
<svij> morning all
<nhaines> Morning, svij.
<svij> nhaines: a book with "RTFM" would be quite good :D
<nhaines> svij: I think I do that for the commandline tutorial...
<svij> :D
<nhaines> "Here's a brief overview before we find some fun stuff to do there, but if you are intrigued go out and buy a book on it."  :D
<nhaines> So they learn top and nethack before "scary" stuff like apt!
<Kilos> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> nhaines: you're remembering me of one ubuntu for newbies book which I've read (and which was extremely bad)
<nhaines> svij: oh, hopefully the entire book doesn't.  :)
<svij> nhaines: yours? Hopefully not ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<nhaines> dholbach: guess it's about that time.  :)
<dholbach> yep
<MooDoo> howdy all
 * dholbach hugs nhaines
<nhaines> :D
 * MooDoo sniffs and feels left out ;)
<nhaines> Thanks for the summit project link!  I'll poke at it when I have more time to put it on a virtual server and shake my fist at it.
 * nhaines hugs MooDoo.
<nhaines> dholbach: thanks for getting those emails out already!  They're perfect.  :D
<svij> hey, what about me? :(
<nhaines> Sorry, reached my quota for today!
<nhaines> Just kidding.  :)
 * nhaines hugs svij
<MooDoo> :D
<svij> dholbach: haha :D
<svij> nhaines: \o/
<dholbach> SCNR :)
<svij> excellent :D
<Vivek> hi... every one.. 
<Kilos> hi MooDoo :)
<Guest60633> hii..
<nhaines> Guest60633: hi!
<Guest60633> I need a help 
<nhaines> If it's involving community advocacy I'm happy to help, and if not then we can find the right place for such questions.  :)
<MooDoo> Guest60633: best thing to do is just ask, then we can help or as nhaines says point you in the right direction
<Guest60633> i am unable to use usb modem in ubuntu 14.10
<Kilos> uh oh
<Guest60633> please help 
<MooDoo> yeah you probably need a support channel for that
<svij> … and a supported Ubuntu version
<Guest60633> please give me.
<MooDoo> visit #ubuntu for a start
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<MooDoo> ooo forgot about that lol
<nhaines> There are a couple of nice places that shouold be able to help you.  :)  I'll bet AskUbuntu.com has a few answers about USB modems.
<Guest60633> ok.. do i have to create an account in that?
<nhaines> Not to search and read answers, but you can use your Ubuntu One account to log in if you have to ask a new question.
<Guest60633> live chat is available there?
<nhaines> No live chat, but tens of thousands of answers already.
<MooDoo> best thing to do is go have a look :)
<nhaines> If you can't find an answer there, you can come here and type "/join #ubuntu" and ask there for live chat.  :)
<Guest60633> ok thanks.. i am goining there.. 
<nhaines> Great.  Best of luck!
<MooDoo> 925 results for the search of usb modem so I suspect someone will know :D
<Guest60633> byee...
<Kilos> cheers go well
<Guest60633> :)
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> shame as well
<MooDoo> ?
<Kilos> usb modems has been a nightmare since 10.10
<MooDoo> well didn't like to say anything
<nhaines> It's simple!
<nhaines> Step 1: buy the right model modem.
<nhaines> Step 2: don't buy the wrong model modem.
<Kilos> if he doesnt get help ping me please and ill try help him in pm
<Kilos> lol
<svij> lol
<MooDoo> Kilos: crazy fool ;)
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> i even filed bug reports
<Kilos> and one guy sent me s script to help things along
<MooDoo> Kilos: I was teasing :) 
<Kilos> and to go through all those results to find something relevant to your modem is a massive job
<Kilos> :D
<MooDoo> google is your friend
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> google hates me
<Kilos> and always gives 500 results and normally number 499 is the one you need
<Kilos> and mobile data is expensive
<Kilos> my friends are irc friends
<nhaines> Well, finished the book up and got it uploaded an hour ago.  So now it's high time for sleep.  :)
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> sleep tight!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<sachin> hi
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> MooDoo :)
<svij> hi Kilos 
<MooDoo> hello kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<Kilos> morning dholbach svij MooDoo elacheche and others
<MooDoo> howdy kils :D
<MooDoo> Kilos even 
<svij> Kilos: you're late, I was worrying! :D
<Kilos> aw sorry guys, im on a laptop so not everything setup yet
<Kilos> and its hard to use after years on desktop
<Kilos> old dogs battle to learn new tricks
<svij> :)
<belkinsa> Do we have dates for UGJ for this cycle yet>
<elacheche> It should be for tomorrow belkinsa :-X http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3139/
<belkinsa> Oh, I missed a thread somewhere...
<Kilos> hello belkinsa 
<Kilos> how are you
<belkinsa> Hey Kilos, long time no see.
<belkinsa> I'm fine, but still stressed out on seeking out a job
<Kilos> yeah we missed you
<belkinsa> I missed you guys too
<Kilos> ai! good luck
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<Kilos> IT peeps are battling all over
<Kilos> geek peeps
<MooDoo> howdy again Kilos belkinsa 
<belkinsa> o/ MooDoo
<Kilos> hehe MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> IT sucks, he says being a sysem administrator
<elacheche> MooDoo, I love being a SysAdmin :p
<MooDoo> elacheche: i do really :D but it has it's off days
<elacheche> I know those days.. Today starts like that too x) 
<ahoneybun> aug 7-9 for UGJ
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morninf
<Kilos> morning dholbach svij and other lurkers
<dholbach> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<svij> hi Kilos 
 * ahoneybun waves slowly
 * svij waves slowly to ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-08
<rafael_carreras> Catalan Loco Team is starting UGJ, this time in our irc channel, and each member by itself at home 
<Kilos> greetings to you all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ahoneybun> o/ hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-09
<Kilos> greetings everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-08
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks.  When I first contacted him, I asked him not to pay, but said he had, to simply let me know the amount and then I would get him paid back.
<nhaines> mhall119: but he said he already paid and then went silent after that.
<nhaines> Err, s/said/if/
<ahoneybun> heyo nhaines
<nhaines> ahoneybun: heyo!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-09
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Morning LoCos! This maybe interesting to you guys! → https://redd.it/4wqzyr
<mhall119> wxl: ping, any update on a global jam date?
<wxl> mhall119: emailed suggestions to loco-council. haven't heard back.
<wxl> mhall119: my suggestion was last weekend in august for bugs, last weekend in sept for doc. don't find any conflicts with holidays or conferences.
<mhall119> wxl: those sound good to me, can you send a follow-up to the LC asking for +/- 1 on those dates?
<wxl> mhall119: will do
<wxl> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> ^^ you guys check your email :)
 * genii makes more coffee
 * tsimonq2 hugs genii 
 * genii makes sure tsimonq2 gets the first full mug
<genii> ;)
<tsimonq2> ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-10
<pleia2> mhall119: the fellow who accentally took our group has stepped down, hopefully ubuntu loco teams main account got a "You've been asked to Organize Ubuntu California LoCo" email, can you see about accepting? /cc nhaines
<mhall119> pleia2: if it got that email, I don't think I'd see it, only dpm. I will check with our meetup rep though
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
 * Kilos waves to pleia2 and mhall119
<pleia2> g'day Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-13
<DalekSec> svij: You there?
<svij> DalekSec: yes
<DalekSec> Fantastic.  You know much about #ubuntu-bd?  Kilos seems to be running it a bit now (though Ekushey has only been offline for about 6 weeks), and would like to add someone else to the OPs list.
<svij> um
<svij> I know that there were some issues, but not more right now
<svij> need to re-read the emails
<DalekSec> Kilos: Is it zaki you want to add?
<DalekSec> svij: If you can ACK that, or poke hggdh with an ACK that'd be great, gotta run out here.
<Kilos> svij DalekSec i have ops there now but i am going for a three months holiday to my daughter in australia and would like to leave someone that is helping me rebuild the locos in asia in charge
<Kilos> pavlushka is first choice
<Kilos> zaki will also do though
 * svij is confused
<Kilos> why?
<svij> sorry, I don't know what you're exactly talking about
<Kilos> i have ops in -bd
<svij> ohhh in the IRC-channel?
<Kilos> im going away for three months and not sure if ill be online much
<Kilos> yes the irc channel
<Kilos> hehe
<DalekSec> svij: I'm part of the IRCC, so is hggdh.
<Kilos> i have spent 5 months getting things going there again
<Kilos> dont want to let things fall apart if im offline for 3 months
<svij> DalekSec: ahh that was another useful missing information
<svij> ok, so what do I need to do now?
<Kilos> i have built a trust for those two and know they wont mess up
<Kilos> i need to know the command to give ops so that that person can deop himself
<Kilos> if i do /cs op #channel nick that person cannot even deop himself
<Kilos> and ekushey told me himself he is too busy to be involved on irc 
<svij> ah, I don't know much about IRC rights, but DalekSec or hggdh can explain you that I think. And it's fine for me if you give pavlushka OPs rights I guess.
<Kilos> and hggdh knows the whole story
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-10
<Prabhas> We do not have Vendor support for Ubuntu .DO yoou have any contacts or any procedure manual to get Ubuntu support
